# Building a street beast



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I picked up this kit at a garage sale awhile back for a quarter... *










* It's pretty old and the decals crumple when ya take them out of the water, so they are unuseable... Someone had tried to paint it black and messed up then looked like they tried to paint it yellow, which didn't work either... I finally got it cleaned and smooth enough for a decent paint job to build it my way... It's got a funky texture o the tol like a vinyl top, so that's why the top is black !!!
Here's the progress so far !!!*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

The paint looks great. Nice garage too, BTW! Looks like you have plenty of help. :wave:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a great start on bringing this old Dart back to life. Just to help you out a bit, that black vinyl top needs to come down the "A" pillars to where it meets up with the front fender area. What color are you going with on the interior? White maybe? Looks great so far, look forward to seeing more!

Mo


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Your excellent garage setting really adds realism to your various projects! Keep em coming.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Looks like a great start on bringing this old Dart back to life. Just to help you out a bit, that black vinyl top needs to come down the "A" pillars to where it meets up with the front fender area. What color are you going with on the interior? White maybe? Looks great so far, look forward to seeing more!
> 
> Mo


*I thought something looked a little funny about it... Thanks for the tip Mo !!!*


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stangfreak said:


> *I thought something looked a little funny about it... Thanls for the tip Mo !!!*


Glad to help!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*A little more progress with the front and rear light assemballys... The interior is complete except for a roll cage which I am going to make myself !!!*


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Looks like a great start on bringing this old Dart back to life. Just to help you out a bit, that black vinyl top needs to come down the "A" pillars to where it meets up with the front fender area. What color are you going with on the interior? White maybe? Looks great so far, look forward to seeing more!
> 
> Mo


 Beat me to it!

My buddy had a '70 Camaro that someone butchered playing shadetree mechanic - it was all kinds of wrong, including the support bars around the windscreen.  What a horrible mess that would've been had he kept it. The entire thing needed to be completely restored from the frame up. It needed at least $12,000.00 worth of parts, and paint to get it half way decent! He decided to get rid of it instead of putting his life savings into it, especially since he had a growing family to support. 

Is this going to be a "Fast & Furious" diorama? :tongue:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Adding the 440 Power Pack*

*The only option with this kit is factory stock... Wheels and all... The tires and wheels are from 2 other kits... I didn't like the stock 440 intake and carb, so I used one I cast from another kit and modified it to fit... I'm going to have to make the headers from either solder or styrene plastic tube, or both... *



























*Had to drop the rear end to narrow so the slicks fit better and roll !!!*










*It fit like a glove and can still use the stock hood !!!*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like you may have already assembled the engine but anyway, the resin intake looks like a Hemi part. The ports are layed out different than a wedge engine. 8 single ports instead of 4 sets of 2. That said, there may be aftermarket heads that use your configuration. Does look better either way. Your Dart is coming together fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool way to display your WIP shots - very creative!! Very nice restore so far!
Steve


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Looks like you may have already assembled the engine but anyway, the resin intake looks like a Hemi part. The ports are layed out different than a wedge engine. 8 single ports instead of 4 sets of 2. That said, there may be aftermarket heads that use your configuration. Does look better either way. Your Dart is coming together fast. :thumbsup:


I thought that too Rondo, or maybe a medium rise Edelbrock. The kit carb looks like it's only about half of a carb too, the replacement piece you used looks MUCH better. This Dart is looking very nice!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah it's hard to beat a big Holley for looks. That engine looks nice and brawny. I need to cast up some good carbs myself because so many kits skimp in this area.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Restoration & like your story line photos of the work-in-progress steps. ..RL


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on the award! (See Diorama section) The Dart looks great as does the Cutlass and the whole garage. :woohoo:

Wish we still had an annual contest around here.


----------

